# Fernseher kabellos mit PC verbinden?



## Dre (18. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute,

möchte gerne meinen Fernseher mit meinem PC verbinden und zwar über hdmi.
Funk ist natürlich die offensichtliche Lösung, aber ist es auch die eleganteste? Mein Lan Netzwerk läuft nämlich mittlerweile wunderbar über das Stromnetz (D-Lan). Gibt's da was vergleichbares für mein aktuelles Problem?

Wäre für (relativ) kostengünstige Lösungsvorschläge offen, beim schnellen rumgoogeln habe ich eigentlich nur Geräte weit jenseits der 100 Euro gefunden, die dann aber nichtmal besonders weit senden.

Zu überbrücken sind ca 8 Meter, keine Wand dazwischen. Das Gerät soll nicht billig sondern preiswert sein.

Danke und Grüße
dre


----------



## stevie4one (18. Juni 2014)

Google Chromecast HDMI Streaming Media Player

_Mit Chromecast können Sie ganz einfach Videos, Musik und mehr aus dem Internet auf dem Fernseher erleben. Chromecast ist ein daumengroßes Media-Streaming-Gerät, das in den HDMI-Port Ihres Fernsehers eingesteckt wird. Richten Sie Chromecast mithilfe einer einfachen mobilen App ein und übertragen Sie Sendungen, Filme, Musik und mehr aus dem Internet über Ihr Smartphone, Tablet oder Laptop auf Ihren Fernseher._

Netgear PTV3000-100PES Push2TV HD-TV Adapter für PC/Tablet

_Push2TV ist eine drahtlose Display-Verbindung, mit der Sie den Bildschirminhalt von Ihrem Notebook, Tablet oder Smartphone auf den TV übertragen können. So können Sie einfach und unkompliziert Inhalte wie Filme, Fotos, Musik, Apps und alle Webseiten auf Ihrem TV mit Auflösungen bis zu 1080p (Full HD) anzeigen. Außerdem können Sie im Internet surfen, spielen Sie Ihre Lieblings-Online-Videos und genießen Sie eine Diashow Ihrer Fotos drahtlos auf Ihrem großen TV-Bildschirm, ohne dass Sie das Gerät an den Fernseher über HDMI oder A/V-Kabel anschließen müssen. Die mobilen Endgeräte müssen lediglich den drahtlosen Bildschirm Übertragungsstandard Intel WiDi 3.x oder Miracast unterstützen._


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2014)

Funk ist immer mit Latenzen verbunden. Da auch die Bildqualität leidet, würde ich zu einem 10m HDMI-Kabel raten. Was spricht den gegen die Verkabelung?


----------



## stevie4one (18. Juni 2014)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Funk ist immer mit Latenzen verbunden. Da auch die Bildqualität leidet, würde ich zu einem 10m HDMI-Kabel raten. Was spricht den gegen die Verkabelung?



ich rate mal - das KABEL.


----------



## shadie (18. Juni 2014)

Funk kann man ohne es auszuprobieren in die Tonne treten.

Wir wollten bei einem Freund das Heimkino vor 4 Wochen fertigstellen.

Vom Beamer zum HTPC wollten wir kein Kabel legen sondern haben einen Streaming Empfänger und Sender gekauft.
Stückpreis 150 € (je Teil)

Entfernung: ca 6 Meter
Hindernisse: Keine es sei denn man steht auf dann eventuell ehhh Köpfe?!

Soo was ist passiert?

erst mal wenn man das Gerät einschaltet dauerts locker 2 Minuten bis das Bild erscheint
Mitten während dem Film bricht das Bild manchmal ab und kommt nicht wieder.

Wenn man aufsteht ist das Bild sofort weg.
Daher, FInger weg vom Funk.


Für Streaming von Filmen Youtube oder solchen geschichten eignen sich die Geräte aus Post 2 gut.

Aber um den Desktop und Spiele auf den TV zu bringen kommst du am verkabeln nicht vorbei.
(und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit in home Streaming, dafür braucht er einen ganzen 2. PC!)


----------



## CuRRyKing (18. Juni 2014)

Der Grobi hat eins im Programm. Für gewöhnlich haben die keinen Schrott. Nennen aber keinen Hersteller 
Schau es dir vll einfach mal an.

GROBI - die Grossbildspezialisten


----------



## Dre (20. Juni 2014)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Funk ist immer mit Latenzen verbunden. Da auch die Bildqualität leidet, würde ich zu einem 10m HDMI-Kabel raten. Was spricht den gegen die Verkabelung?


 
Unsere Wände im Wohnzimmer haben ne Verkleidung die unter Denkmalschutz steht, da will ich nicht groß rummurksen. Mich würde ja ein Kabel quer durchs Wohnzimmer nicht wirklich stören, wohl aber meine bessere Hälfte.

@Antworten: Wow, da ist ja alles von 35-300 Euro geboten. Hat jemand de facto Erfahrung mit den genannten Geräten? Der Erfahrungsbericht von Shadie schreckt mich schon ein wenig ab, 300 Euro fürs Equipment und es funktioniert nicht oO.

@Stevie4one: Bzgl dem googlestick, kann man da auch einfach 1:1 das was halt grad am Desktop läuft übertragen oder beschränkt sich der nur auf Internetstreaming? Bei dem Preis könnte man nämlich einfach mal das Risiko eingehen


----------



## stevie4one (20. Juni 2014)

Kompletten PC-Bildschirm auf Chromecast übertragen – so geht’s

Chromecast Apps: So nutzen Sie Chromecast aus

Chromecast im Test: Das können der 35-Euro-HDMI-Streaming-Stick und die Apps

Es geht - Zitat der PCGH: _Als PC-Spieler wollen wir natürlich auch wissen, ob man Spiele an das Display streamen kann. Dank dem Plugin "Google-Cast" funktioniert dies zumindestens im Fenstermodus beispielsweise mit Crysis Warhead – allerdings mit einer Verzögerung von ca. 2 Sekunden und sichtbaren Darstellungsproblemen._


----------



## Zappaesk (20. Juni 2014)

Dre schrieb:


> @Antworten: Wow, da ist ja alles von 35-300 Euro geboten. Hat jemand de facto Erfahrung mit den genannten Geräten? Der Erfahrungsbericht von Shadie schreckt mich schon ein wenig ab, 300 Euro fürs Equipment und es funktioniert nicht oO.


 
Ich habe den Chromecast und kann damit völlig problemlos Bilder und Videos vom PC / NAS oder auch direkt aus dem Netz auf dem Fernseher ansehen. Latenz: keine die mir bislang aufgefallen wäre. 

Probiers doch einfach aus, kostet ja praktisch nix. Voraussetzung ist halt, dass du ein Gerät zur Steuerung hast (Tablet, Handy, PC) mit dem du das Ding bedienst.


----------

